# Ice Storm - My Pics!



## Titanboy_24 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

Well today brought 30cm of snow and freezing rain, which made for some amazing photo opportunities. I was outside for a couple hours taking pics, and managed to condence them into about 40 shots. All the pictures are unedited and straight from the memory card. As always any comments are welcome.

Enjoy, and happy holidays!

Lucas

http://supercarfreak.net/gallery/album992


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Brrr!

http://supercarfreak.net/gallery/album992/IMG_8665 :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Brrr!
> 
> http://supercarfreak.net/gallery/album992/IMG_8665 :thumbup:


 :stupid:

Some purdy pictures, though!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Titanboy_24 said:


> As always any comments are welcome.


Wow, your winter pics are much better than mine.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice work, Titanboy.
I'm glad you took them (and not I).


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice pics :thumbup:


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

Titanboy_24 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Well today brought 30cm of snow and freezing rain, which made for some amazing photo opportunities. I was outside for a couple hours taking pics, and managed to condence them into about 40 shots. All the pictures are unedited and straight from the memory card. As always any comments are welcome.
> 
> ...


Very nice pics! What type camera?


----------



## anyone (Nov 1, 2004)

beautiful pictures, love the berries.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Very nicely composed pictures and exactly why I left Canada....for....Philadelphia 

/rant.

James.


----------

